# GPS speed cam and other POI information



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi All,

In preparation for my upcoming ED in August, I'm puting together a series of information to be loaded on my GPS (Garmin Nuvi).

I have reasonably up to date Speed Cam and Red Light information for Germany and I'm working on Italy, France, Austria, and Switzerland. These POI's will warn you at the set speed limit and/or distance. 


I'm also puting together other "points of interest" that ED'ers may find useful. All those great places that others have visited and recommend. Some of these will be transformed into Garmin "TourGuide" files that contain audio and images associated with them that will be compatible with most Nuvi's. The idea behind this to just find the places I want to visit and "Go!"

I've attached some screenshots below to show how these all look on the Garmin.

If any one is interested in these then please let me know and I'll share the files as I finish them. Disclaimer! - I won't be held responsible for the accuracy of the information, If you get a ticket it's you own fault!!! 


They should be able to be used by other GPS units with a little creativity. I'm not sure how one uploads POI info into BMW's Nav system but I'd be happy to try and help someone with that if they'd like.

Anyway, If you find this useful let me know. If not I'll keep it all to myself!!!


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

If your experience is anything like mine you'll find the Nuvi a big help. I did about a thousand miles between Munich and Milan and even w/o the camera warnings had no problems with police anywhere.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Aug 7, 2006)

Skiddy said:


> I'm not sure how one uploads POI info into BMW's Nav system but I'd be happy to try and help someone with that if they'd like.


That's only possible via modified BMW NAV DVD's and is really not that trivial. Apart from the necessary data conversion to .idx and .url files, you need to set up the new POI categories in the .lsc configuration files and even create new separate html files for the POI search function... once in every supported language subdirectory!

Futhermore, as opposed to the Garmin the BMW NAV has no POI "warn" feature implemented and also will only display one single POI category (as icons) at the same time - the last one you've searched via the POI search function. In other words you need to combine all Garmin speed and red light camera .csv data into a single BMW POI category for having all of them displayed simultaneously... where they will appear all with the same icon of course.
Bottom line: The BMW NAV is far less useful as speed camera warning device than a Garmin, and the data conversion and integration process is pretty complex.

Also please note that GPS devices with speed camera data are considered as illegal as radar detectors by most European countries, and those gadgets won't save you from mobile controls and (undercover) camera cars neither. So please enjoy high speed driving *only* on unrestricted German Autobahn stretches, but adapt to the local drivers anywhere else.


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

GT,

The primary purpose of this exercise is to collect and share points of interest that other ED'ers have experienced. The secondary piece is the Speed Cam info. Also, be assured that this is NOT to promote speeding but to act as a guide to allow people to keep their speed in check, thus promoting safer driving habits.

Edited to add:

For those interested in what GT is refering to please see: http://www.engadget.com/2007/02/09/switzerland-bans-some-gps-devices-for-speed-camera-warnings

Given that, I will be law abiding and not create any such info for Switzerland.

Again, use at your own risk.


----------



## CinANC (Feb 2, 2007)

My nuvi 670 gave alerts re: both mobile and fixed photoradar zones in each of the five countries in which I drove during my 21 day, 4,987 kilometer ED trip. Sure enough, there were police on the shoulder of the road operating handheld radarcams in three mobile zones in Italy. After that I took these alerts seriously, especially where the local drivers noticeably slowed.

What I guess is uncertain is whether any violation would have caught up w/me as a foreign tourist driving a car with temporary plates. If I recall correctly, a thread from last winter or spring was indefinite on this point.

Was unaware this feature is prohibited in some countries. Garmin does not so state, though they do warn against using the FM audio option in Europe. 

Regardless, such alerts were helpful, especially in Italy, where most drivers seem to consider posted speed limits to be vague suggestions, and there is no pattern to police enforcement. The mobile cameras were variously seen on autostradas and secondary roads, in urban and in rural locales.

Skiddy: What is meant by "Red Light" information? Should that be in the thread on adult entertainment in Munich...?!?


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

CinANC said:


> Skiddy: What is meant by "Red Light" information? Should that be in the thread on adult entertainment in Munich...?!?


Hmmmmm.... clean living person like me never thought of that :angel: :rofl:

It actually refers to Traffic/Stop lights


----------



## Gran Turismo (Aug 7, 2006)

CinANC said:


> What is meant by "Red Light" information?


Red traffic light cameras.  
However beware, some of those have a speed camera functionality as well while the lights are green!

Yes, GPS devices with camera data are illegal in Germany too. I couldn't immediately find an english translation of the legal text, but that one is from the German TomTom site: http://www.tomtomovi.de/rechtliches.php
To be exact, it's illegal to use the device or having it with you "ready for use" in the car.


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh well, an other idea goes astray 

Now I know why I moved to the States 

I think I'll focus on creating POI's for the touristy places recommended by ED'ers unless of course that's illegal in Europe also? :dunno:


----------



## Gran Turismo (Aug 7, 2006)

It's not illegal to create those camera POI, it's just illegal to use them 

Please don't get me wrong - I'm not the 'forum police'. I just want to point out a few illegal things some members here might not be aware of, so everyone may decide on his own if it's worth taking the risk or not.

Other types of POI are absolutely fine of course, well... excepted maybe secret military places. :eeps:


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

Not at all. I appreciate the advice.


----------



## rich8566 (Dec 3, 2006)

Skiddy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In preparation for my upcoming ED in August, I'm puting together a series of information to be loaded on my GPS (Garmin Nuvi).
> 
> ...


Please let me know if I can share your file. I have the Nuvi 350 and I am picking up in Munich on July 31!. Thanks in advance...


----------



## mdurnwald (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow! Any chance you'll have this tomorrow???

I'm on a flight tomorrow night for my ED next Tuesday 

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

Sorry Mike, I wont have this tomorrow. 

It's a work in progress I'm afraid. I only have a 24 or so ED/Tourist related POI's for Munich and around 2,800 speed cam entries for Germany so far. 

The Speed Cam stuff as you've read above is errrr.... questionable in terms of legality for using them. 

I'm looking to add as much ED/tourist related info as I can, hopefully with the help of 'festers who have places to share.


----------



## joe321mrk (Jun 5, 2007)

This looks great, I would be interested in anything you put together. I'll be going in September.


----------



## Islander (May 17, 2005)

Are you going to put this file here on bimmerfest. The only Safety Camera info I could find is a subscription based one.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

*Darn*

Where were you 3 weeks ago, when I scoured the Internet for such vaulable data...

I too find the speed limit alerts particularly useful, partially because speed limits seem to be randomly assigned/respected/enforced in Italy and also because it is sometimes difficult to judge your speed in km/h with a just cursory glance at the speedo. :dunno:

Anyway, I have some of this data for Italy (quite detailed), Germany (less so) and France (I have yet to test it). So as soon as I come back, I'll be able to share it with anybody who wants it...


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Gran Turismo said:


> It's not illegal to create those camera POI, it's just illegal to use them
> 
> Please don't get me wrong - I'm not the 'forum police'. I just want to point out a few illegal things some members here might not be aware of, so everyone may decide on his own if it's worth taking the risk or not.
> 
> Other types of POI are absolutely fine of course, well... excepted maybe secret military places. :eeps:


TomTom 910 has autobahn camera location warning in Gemany. It will flash a camera on the screen and start beeping.


----------



## dave_ee (Apr 2, 2007)

*Sounds great!*



Skiddy said:


> If any one is interested in these then please let me know and I'll share the files as I finish them.


Hi Skiddy - 
This sounds like a very useful exercise - I'm definitely interested in any POI data you put together. (based on what I've read in the thread so far, I'll pass on the camera data...  )

My ED is about a month away, so if you have a "release" before then, I'd appreciate it. Thanks in advance for the effort!

Dave


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

dave ee;

I'll add you to the list although the actual "touristy" POI info is still a little lacking. I could really be using the help of previous ED'ers to provide info on the places they have been.


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

Islander said:


> Are you going to put this file here on bimmerfest. The only Safety Camera info I could find is a subscription based one.


I will email the files to those interested. What I'm puting together is free info that is available although I had to jump through several hoops to convert the file format to something that could easily be imported.


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

For those interested, garmin.com offers a 90 day free trial of safety camera information for:

Belgium + Luxembourg 
France 
France + Benelux 
Netherlands
Spain + Portugal 
United Kingdom

No mention of any repercussions of using that dat in these countries


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

*Pre Planned Routes*

While I was fiddling around with Tom Tom HOME (that application that allows backup, download, etc for Tom Tom units and those that use the Tom Tom Navigator software like HP's iPAQ), I discovered a listing of drives in Germany, Austria, Italy and other western European countries. Most are designed for Motorcycles but the description says they are good for cars as well (Certainly a BMW can handle twisty roads).

If you have a Tom Tom unit, open up Tom Tom HOME (can also be downloaded from the Tom Tom web site for free), Click on visit on line store and then open the Routes.

Cheers


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

Skiddy said:


> If any one is interested in these then please let me know and I'll share the files as I finish them.


Skiddy, please add me to the list. Thanks for working on this!


----------



## bir123 (Jun 18, 2007)

Skiddy, Please add me to the list also. This will definitely be useful for my ED July 26th... thanks


----------



## joe321mrk (Jun 5, 2007)

Have you made any more progress with the POIs?


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

joe321mrk said:


> Have you made any more progress with the POIs?


I've made some, but not as much as I'd like to have done... can you believe WORK got in the way...:angel:


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

Skiddy, where exactly are you getting this database of speed cameras? I can see nuvis being sold with the database but can't find the database sold solo, without the unit.


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

well, I found this (not sure if this is where Skippy's getting his info from

http://www.gpspassion.com/forumsen/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=51627

but the Swiss links are in french. Sigh.

Also, this seems to cover germany/switzerland/austria:

http://www.radarfalle.de/software/garmin.php?PHPSESSID=fa54981eeb137c63dea6705c29dd8669

but is in German. I'm guessing "Blitzerwarner" means something high speed warning (if Blitzkrieg means highspeed advance or something like that..)

Then I found this:

http://www.scdb.info/en/plugin-garmin/

this is in English now. I guess they want 10euro for an annual subscription. Not bad.

For google earth:

http://www.scdb.info/en/plugin-google-earth/

this is free. I think this can be converted to a Garmin format with this:

http://www.poiedit.com/

(haven't tried it yet though.)


----------



## MustGoFast (Dec 24, 2007)

So is there any good way to get all this stuff on my nuvi?

Skiddy got anything together yet?


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

MustGoFast said:


> So is there any good way to get all this stuff on my nuvi?
> 
> Skiddy got anything together yet?


I pretty much dumped the idea of the the speed cam info as detailed in the thread. Post #21 states that Garmin offer some speed cam info. The other tourist POI's I collected were limited to what I did on my own ED trip last August. I'll be happy to share that .gpx file if you want it.


----------



## MustGoFast (Dec 24, 2007)

Well I decided to just pay the $15 for an SCDB info file. I could probably share....


----------



## Irish Paul (Jan 14, 2007)

2 points:

1. I have every fixed speed camera in Europe installed on my Nuvi 660 from Garmin. I couln't give 2 fuchs if that is illegal or not, as it cannot be enforced. Nearly every car on the roads in Europe now has a GPS - the pigs will not be stopping you and demanding to go thru your GPS setup looking for POI red lights.

2. If you are only in Germany on ED pickup, it doesnt matter if you get snapped by a red light or speed limit camera. These work by taking a photo, and mailing the ticket to the registered owner of the car. Guess what - with your ED plates you are immune.


----------



## yamilrx (Nov 25, 2004)

I just used mine to drive accross Germany, Switzerland, Autria, and Spain. I had the speedcams loaded and they seemed to work pretty well. Some of the displayed speeds were off and I don´t remember having the speedcams in all countries. If you want useful websites to get the information I´d be happy to share them. I have a mitac mio H610 which I changed the entire software and added text to speech. TTS is not helpful in these countries because you won´t understand the pronunciation of the streets.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

I am planning on purchasing the Nuvi 770. The camera info is good intelligence and does not mean that one will speed simply because you know where the traps are. I would like to get the info... please add me to the list.

Thank you


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Irish Paul said:


> ......... it doesnt matter if you get snapped by a red light or speed limit camera. These work by taking a photo, and mailing the ticket to the registered owner of the car. *Guess what - with your ED plates you are immune*.


Ehhh... :eeps:no... we are not..... or rather... NOT ANYMORE!! Tickets are send to your US Address.


----------



## Tom (Atl) (Aug 21, 2006)

Has anyone heard of this Italian system? Is it true?
http://www.brianfrench.com/pagina/NewSpeedTrapsForItalianAutostrade


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

I have various POIs for Italy, France and Germany. Italy should contain speed limits and perhaps cameras, Germany is supposed to contain fixed speed cameras and France is supposed to contain both fixed and mobile cameras.

If anyone wants the Garmin file(s) (cannot recall the file extensions), please PM me your email address and I'll send them to you. Just be forewarned that you will need to play with them and see if they do anything in actual road use.

I used the POI warning option in Italy but it was giving too many warnings (for all reduced speed zones) so I turned it off, then forgot to turn it back on for the rest of my trip.


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

For those with Garmin GPS units, you might want to take a look at this:-
http://www.garmin.com/garmin/cms/us/services/safetycamera

Garmin offers a 30 day free trial for Speed Cam information for certain countries (but not Germany). Still, if you time your trial correctly, you'll get free use of these on your ED trip.

Hope this helps...


----------

